# Super Heterodyne Receiver Noise



## therockdontstop (Apr 27, 2020)

Hi!
Everything is functioning properly on my Super Heterodyne Receiver build, but there's a consistent crackling noise no matter what adjustments I make to the knobs/switches etc. This noise happens without playing a note. I tried two different guitars with the same result. Really frustrating because it sounds great otherwise, and the noise is getting in the way. At first I thought it might be the nature of the pedal, but I haven't heard anything like it in other demos. Does this sound like anything to anyone? Could it be a bad chip? Thanks!


----------



## music6000 (Apr 27, 2020)

Did you use the correct DPDT On/On/On 

*DPDT On/On/On This switch MUST be a Type-2 DPDT On/On/On toggle switch. The following are known to be compatible parts:

100-DP6-T100B1M1QE (Long Shaft) https://lovemyswitches.com/taiway-dpdt-on-on-on-switch-solder-lug-long-shaft/

100-DP6-T200B1M1QE (Short Shaft) https://lovemyswitches.com/taiway-dpdt-on-on-on-switch-solder-lug-short-shaft/

1MD6T1B1C0M1QE (Long Shaft) http://smallbear-electronics.mybigcommerce.com/dpdt-on-on-on-solder-term/


----------



## therockdontstop (Apr 27, 2020)

music6000 said:


> Did you use the correct DPDT On/On/On
> 
> *DPDT On/On/On This switch MUST be a Type-2 DPDT On/On/On toggle switch. The following are known to be compatible parts:
> 
> ...


I did. I ordered the one from Small Bear using the link in the build doc. The switch is functioning properly from what I can gather.


----------



## therockdontstop (Apr 27, 2020)

Updated with pics. Thanks!


----------



## music6000 (Apr 27, 2020)

therockdontstop said:


> Updated with pics. Thanks!


Can you check all your resistors with the Calculator below
Click on Bands for 5 colour :









						Resistor Calculator
					

Resistor Calculator is an App developed by CherryJourney to help the user find the value of a resistor.




					resistor.cherryjourney.pt


----------



## music6000 (Apr 27, 2020)

The reason I ask to check *ALL* resistors is there are 10r, 100r, 10k, 100k all next to each other & easy to mix up.
It would help to have a Pic of the Solder side as well.


----------



## therockdontstop (Apr 27, 2020)

Thanks! I'll check resistors tomorrow and snap a pic of the solder side.


----------



## therockdontstop (Apr 29, 2020)

I checked all the resistors with a multimeter, all correct values. Also double checked the capacitors, all correct. I had a spare TL072 ic so I swapped that out. Noise is still there. I'm stumped. Attached a shot of the solder side of the board.


----------



## zgrav (Apr 29, 2020)

can you try temporarily running it off of a 9v battery to see if that changes the noise you are hearing to see if the power supply may be a noise source?


----------



## therockdontstop (Apr 29, 2020)

zgrav said:


> can you try temporarily running it off of a 9v battery to see if that changes the noise you are hearing to see if the power supply may be a noise source?


I did that too! I pulled it out of the enclosure to take pics, and I connected to a battery to test the new TL072.


----------



## music6000 (Apr 29, 2020)

Because the DPDT is in the Middle that causes the difference between Switch Type 1 & 2, Have you switched it to the Up or Down position to see if the Noise stops?
I was going to ask did you check that there was no loose solder or wire trace stuck under the Rate Pot in the centre of the PCB


----------



## therockdontstop (Apr 29, 2020)

The connections under the rate pot look good. I cleaned up some solder joints that might have been questionable, but don't notice a difference. The noise isn't constant. It's like artifacts between notes or after a note. The more I futz with the pedal, the more I think this is just the way it is. It's less noticeable the weirder the settings. I just figured at the baseline square fuzz setting with no osc or usb there shouldn't be noise outside of playing notes.
I did switch back to the power supply from battery power and noticed an improvement in the noise. It's still there but significantly reduced. I guess it was good to have a basis for comparison. I noticed on the EQD DC page, it mentions "Pedals will make extra noise if there is ripple or unclean power." I'm using a Trutone CS7 power supply. No issues with other pedals, but this one might be super picky.


----------



## music6000 (Apr 29, 2020)

Curious, Have you tried a buffered pedal in front of it ie standard Boss pedals or buffer?

*But , I think this is the way it is!*








						Earthquaker devices "data corrupter"
					

Interesting. Definitely don't feel like I am in need of any extra low end with mine - just had it blasting through a Peavey Standard head, and then an...




					www.talkbass.com


----------



## bengarland (Apr 29, 2020)

This might be just my personal opinion but I also built this pedal and found it to be very unpredictable. I was hoping it'd be a bit better than what I heard in the various YouTube demos of the real thing, but after messing with it for a couple hours I never found very many satisfying settings. It always sounded too wild and weird, like it has a mind of its own... I could never be sure if I'd be able to repeatedly dial in a desired sound across multiple sessions.


----------



## therockdontstop (Apr 30, 2020)

bengarland said:


> This might be just my personal opinion but I also built this pedal and found it to be very unpredictable. I was hoping it'd be a bit better than what I heard in the various YouTube demos of the real thing, but after messing with it for a couple hours I never found very many satisfying settings. It always sounded too wild and weird, like it has a mind of its own... I could never be sure if I'd be able to repeatedly dial in a desired sound across multiple sessions.


Thanks for chiming in. I was hope to hear from others who built it. I'll agree that it seems to have a mind of it's own. I'm liking some of the weird sounds I'm getting, but it always has an underlying noise that bugs the hell outta me.


----------



## therockdontstop (Apr 30, 2020)

music6000 said:


> Try this :
> 
> View attachment 4209


Thanks for this. I'll give it a try later today and report back. I just tried a Boss pedal in front as a buffer and it didn't seem to make a difference.


----------



## music6000 (Apr 30, 2020)

The attachment 4209 above was for another Member, Been deleted!

Do you have a Noise Gate pedal you can try & see if it Helps!. I was thinking about it & Chuck suggested it might help like similar designs from the past that have these glitches that maybe a noise gate might have worked.

I got a Fuzz Factory & thought it was a pain in the A-- to dial in & parted with it real Quick.
I like Simplicity so I stay away from these types of pedals!


----------



## therockdontstop (Apr 30, 2020)

I don't have a noise gate currently, but I have the vero prepped for an MXR noise gate. I'll update once I've given that a try. It'll take me a few days. My pedal building time is limited. I could see how that might help. 
Haha I love the Fuzz Factory. But I also love the Super Hard On and that's as basic as it gets. Different strokes for different folks. Your helps is much appreciated!


----------

